# Who do you actually want to win the 2016 election?



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 11, 2015)

As the presidential races are still going on, I am wondering who do you want for US president and why?

I would like to see Ben Carson win the 2016 election. Of course, Cruz or Rubio would work, whoever is willingly to repeal obamacare.

I would also like to know which person do you think is the best on both primaries (Democrat and Republican). But this is completely optional.


----------



## kayleee (Sep 11, 2015)

Bernie Sanders


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 11, 2015)

Why do you want Obamacare repealed exactly?  Personally I see way more positives than negatives especially in the long run.

I like the sound of Bernie Sanders myself, but tbh haven't really heard much about new candidates other than Trump cause he is ridiculous.


----------



## Bwazey (Sep 11, 2015)

Bernie Sanders for sure. He's the only honest president I've ever seen and he doesn't have his head in the clouds.

If he wins I might actually enjoy this country.


----------



## pillow bunny (Sep 11, 2015)

if bernie wins I'm moving to canada


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 11, 2015)

Definitely Bernie Sanders.


----------



## Superpenguin (Sep 11, 2015)

The ideal will be Bernie Sanders, but if he doesn't win the primary, then whoever is on the Democratic ticket will more than likely get my vote unless the Republican candidate is much better, but at the moment i find that unlikely.


----------



## boujee (Sep 11, 2015)

Are you on Obamacare?


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 11, 2015)

Hillary or Bernie.

Donald Trump can get out of this.


----------



## demoness (Sep 11, 2015)

Bernie Sanders.  When this election news cycle began I was super invested in Elizabeth Warren but I understand her decision not to with the good she is doing elsewhere.  As far as I am aware, his record for the most part lines up with his claim that he is a Democratic-Socialist, something as a girl where I'm from I've always identified with because talking more about my emphasis on the socialist oriented positions induces massive uninformed heart attacks in my family and others around here.  I like what he has been saying, particularly on work, taxes, and civil rights, and what he has said in the past about healthcare in particular.   I think on the whole I'm probably more to the left on the global political spectrum than Sanders but as far as the usual Center-right American politics goes, it's a fresh breath of air seeing what appears to be a real progressive candidate actually gaining some traction.


----------



## Mango (Sep 11, 2015)

BERNIE


----------



## Astro Cake (Sep 11, 2015)

Hillary. I don't really think Sanders has a chance to win the Democratic nomination.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 11, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> Are you on Obamacare?



No, but I do want to open a restaurant and have at least 50 employees to speed up customer service and reduce unemployment. The thing here is that Obamacare requires all businesses with at least 50 employees to pay for insurance for all of their full-time employees. If you're running a small business with that much staff, you can't afford to pay for both their salaries and insurance, unless if you can make very good money. Not only that, but it's not necessary to have laws that require paying for what employees can easily get without working for you.

Both employee's rights and employer's rights, as well as customer's rights if your business requires customers, need to be respected equally. It's only a violation of employee's rights to not pay them for their efforts, abuse them, make them work in dangerous conditions, or use any kind of discrimination. Not paying them insurance, contraceptives, lunch, Christmas gifts, or plane tickets (last three are unheard of and irrelevant to Obamacare) isn't a violation of employees' rights (unless if you're unfairly picking which ones get insurance and which ones don't). It's rather a violation of employers' rights to force employers to do what's unnecessary and unreasonable that would push them to closing their businesses.

Obamacare is more than just its employer insurance mandate. Other problems include being very expensive, capping out doctors' salaries (which can cause long waiting lines for healthcare), and making certain medical restrictions that would prevent what's vital.

Now you can see why I'm against it.



emisenpai12 said:


> Hillary or Bernie.
> 
> Donald Trump can get out of this.



Don't worry. Donald Trump is not going to win the Republican primary. He's already going too far to where even most Republicans wouldn't support him.


----------



## Bowie (Sep 11, 2015)

I really liked Obama, to be honest. I'm not American, so it doesn't really have much of an impact on me either way, but I felt like Obama was a real person, you know? None of these people seem like people. They're from laboratories. Nobody seems like a human being you could sit down and have a normal conversation and a cup of tea with. That being said, I like the sound of Hilary.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 11, 2015)

To be completely honest, I don't really trust any of them. S:


----------



## Locket (Sep 11, 2015)

I think america would be better off without a president tbh

I don't know. Anyone who isn't bad.


----------



## SockHead (Sep 11, 2015)

feel da bern


----------



## Esphas (Sep 11, 2015)

me


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 11, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> To be completely honest, I don't really trust any of them. S:



Although I do trust Carson or Cruz, I think Ronald Reagan was the only good president since John F Kennedy. The Bushes didn't do good, Clinton didn't do good, and Obama done a terrible job on our nation. And those other four presidents, either did help put America into trouble, or they cheated in an election (I'm looking at you Nixon).

And yes, I do support JFK. Just because I'm a Republican doesn't mean I think all Democrats are bad.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Sep 11, 2015)

I don't really care as long as they do their job of leading the country well. They can have multiple affairs, insult me, or be handicapped for all I care, but as long as they are helping to create more job opportunities, healthy international relationships, and things of the like, then I would want to have them as president.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Sep 11, 2015)

Donald lol
jk


----------



## peppy villager (Sep 11, 2015)

Bernie.
But more realistically, Hillary.


----------



## SockHead (Sep 11, 2015)

Crunchy said:


> Bernie.
> But more realistically, Hillary.



tf r u talking about lol


----------



## TarzanGirl (Sep 11, 2015)

Bernie as well I guess


----------



## pillow bunny (Sep 11, 2015)

Crunchy said:


> Bernie.
> But more realistically, Hillary.



yeah he has no chance it's not like he's the first choice of literally everyone who posted in this thread or anything


----------



## Andonuts (Sep 11, 2015)

Bernie.
If trump wins I will flee


----------



## ams (Sep 11, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> if bernie wins I'm moving to canada



Haha if you don't like Bernie I don't think you'd be very happy in Canada


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 11, 2015)

How is Bernie going to lose the Democratic nomination? I thought he was a strong Dem.


----------



## Beardo (Sep 11, 2015)

Feel the Bern, *****es


----------



## Cinn_mon (Sep 11, 2015)

ok so honestly, Bernie would be great like yes go win, kick butt but realistically he is so far left to win the whole thing. If Bernie won the democratic nomination and went up against another republican a lot of people are going to choose whichever candidate is more in between the left and right views and that would be whoever won the republican nomination. (even some democrats think hes to far left because he is a democratic socialist and the word socialist scares a lot of people but bernies making sense here guys dont be stupid) so like as an overall thing i think its unrealistic but a lot of people on this thread are saying bernie so thats awesome


----------



## AS176 (Sep 11, 2015)

Bernie for life


----------



## enchilada (Sep 11, 2015)

I never heard of Bernie until now. Why makes him a good potential candidate?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 12, 2015)

DEEZ NUTS


----------



## tumut (Sep 12, 2015)

Anyone but Donald Trump.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2015)

whoever Democrat.

Really that Trump fella is a pure idiot and I don't fancy republican views much.


----------



## Jacob (Sep 12, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> DEEZ NUTS



I second.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Sep 12, 2015)

Anyone makes actual political sense and doesn't lie about classifed emails  (So basically neither Hillary or Trump)


----------



## Soigne (Sep 12, 2015)

bernie sanders would be ideal


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 12, 2015)

fox mulder

he would tell us the truth


----------



## Princess (Sep 12, 2015)

Bernie Sanders for sure


----------



## supercataleena (Sep 12, 2015)

He needs to happen.


----------



## ThatRandomMayor (Sep 12, 2015)

supercataleena said:


> He needs to happen.



I'm sold


----------



## pillow bunny (Sep 12, 2015)

enchilada said:


> I never heard of Bernie until now. Why makes him a good potential candidate?



Nothing


----------



## Knopekin (Sep 12, 2015)

Sanders would be amazing. I'm still pumped that Corbyn (the British version of Sanders, basically) won the Labour Leadership election. Things could be so good.


----------



## Xerolin (Sep 18, 2015)

Hate me all you want. Trump. If I could vote I would, but I'm only 11. My dad NEVER votes but he is next year for trump. Please, no hate or "you don't know anything, you're just a little girl" I'm a lot smarter and know more than most people my age. And thank god I'm not brainwashed by nowadays media. Like. Jeez. 0-0


----------



## YearsLate (Sep 18, 2015)

There are some legitimately good things about Trump which most people don't acknowledge, but many of them are double-edged. On one hand, he is a showman first and foremost, but he's also very blatantly honest. On one hand, this means he will intentionally bring something up as an issue such as, well, China. Which he has done so a lot. But it's very likely that among all candidates to speak of him, now and in the past, he would be the most likely to take an actual stance against them.

But I still don't like him and I see the likelihood of him being adopted as an official candidate to vote for as too slim, he just doesn't have support with the Republican party's leadership at large. It would be quite possible that he could strike off on his own to run an independent bid for president but I'm sure he's aware how that would go.

I'm voting for Bernie because I trust his past record in other offices and most of his stances, rather unusually for me, fall in line with my own views.


----------



## Justin (Sep 18, 2015)

Bernie on the Democrat side obviously. On the Republican side, I suppose Rand Paul is the one of the better among the evil, for his sensible foreign policy views at least.


----------



## Bloobloop (Sep 18, 2015)

While all of the candidates sound good, I favor Deez Nuts. Seriously.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 18, 2015)

Bernie Sanders...


----------



## Dasbreenee (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm so happy to see all the people that like Bernie sanders. He's amazing.


----------



## cielo525 (Sep 18, 2015)

Bernie Sanders!


----------



## Applelicious (Sep 18, 2015)

I want Hillary Clinton to win  - looks around and runs away -


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 18, 2015)

JOHN CENA


----------



## jiny (Sep 18, 2015)

me

Ben Carson.


----------



## pastellrain (Sep 18, 2015)

Not Trump, _anyone_ but Trump. He is literally terrifying


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 18, 2015)

Trump is bae

jkjk!


----------



## pastellrain (Sep 18, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> JOHN CENA



ye


----------



## jiny (Sep 18, 2015)

pastellrain said:


> Not Trump, _anyone_ but Trump. He is literally terrifying



AGREED I HATE TRUMP


----------



## Locket (Sep 18, 2015)

Well:

If Trump wins: Off to another country we go!
If someone else wins: We stay, but my mom calls them an idiot.

Normally how the second one goes.



Spoiler:  off topic



I was having dinner at my grandmas and my family whas having fun about the politics. They made fun of Trump, and discussed where we would all go if he won. It was entertaining.


----------



## Knopekin (Sep 18, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> Hate me all you want. Trump. If I could vote I would, but I'm only 11. My dad NEVER votes but he is next year for trump. Please, no hate or "you don't know anything, you're just a little girl" I'm a lot smarter and know more than most people my age. And thank god I'm not brainwashed by nowadays media. Like. Jeez. 0-0



You've said Trump, and that you've thought about it and it's not just media brainwashing, but you didn't say why you like Trump. What policies of his do you like?

I'd really love to see Bernie Sanders win. It's frightening how right-wing American politics is, and how far right even the Democratic party is. I'd love to see y'all get more socialised medicine, and you definitely need better public transport links. 

My favourite UK candidate just got in trouble in the media for not wanting to sing the national anthem though, so there's a bit of a gaping chasm between US and UK politics, I think.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 18, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> Hate me all you want. Trump. If I could vote I would, but I'm only 11. My dad NEVER votes but he is next year for trump. Please, no hate or "you don't know anything, you're just a little girl" I'm a lot smarter and know more than most people my age. And thank god I'm not brainwashed by nowadays media. Like. Jeez. 0-0



"you don't know anything, you're just a little girl"

edit: Sure your a lot smarter, I know more things than people in school and more. But at least don't be showing off like your different, Because you aren't. (sorry if this sounds a little harsh.  but it's true, there's more kids like you.)


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (Sep 18, 2015)

my first pick would be Rand Paul. but im not gonna throw a fit and not vote if hes not the nominee, like so many other people do.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Sep 18, 2015)

Donald Trump


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 18, 2015)

They are all bad imo. Anyone besides Donald Trump if I had to choose, though.


----------



## AS176 (Sep 18, 2015)

Sanders for sure


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 18, 2015)

Lmao if Bernie doesn't win or if Trump wins, I'm leaving the country. 
//studies abroad


----------



## Isabella (Sep 18, 2015)

Definitely not Clinton or Trump
Realistically I don't think Bernie will even come close to winning, but you never know I guess.


----------



## AnonymousFish (Sep 18, 2015)

Luckily I'm turning 18 just in time to vote! I sincerely hope that Bernie Sanders wins. His goals do not seem too far away from mine/many others in the country. I hope that the Democrat debate is soon, because hopefully he can sway the public more towards him.
I watched the Republican Debate, and I feel like the only Republicans I could agree with (but on few things...) were Jeb Bush, Carly Fiorina, and Rand Paul... Paul only has something like 1% popularity, though! Bush seems a little less aggressive about immigration, and Fiorina has already proven to be an excellent speaker.

...And of course, if Trump wins and I have the chance to study abroad or something, I'll be leaving for a little while. If he wins, I'll be terrified to see how he deals with international affairs. Absolutely terrified.


----------



## kayleee (Sep 18, 2015)

Trump is the biggest joke I've ever seen. But luckily there's literally no way he will ever win lmao


----------



## Locket (Sep 18, 2015)

I think Trump is winning so far...


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Sep 18, 2015)

Right now, Trump is the best thing to happen to the Democratic party.
He's the only Republican of note, and as long as he's around it'll stay that way.  He can't win himself and he is really drawing the sting of other Republicans.  Right now, the Democrats by comparison have 2 recognizable canidates in Bernie Sanders and Hillary Clinton.  Unless the Republicans can find someone to replace Trump, they won't have much on the table.


----------



## AnonymousFish (Sep 18, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> I think Trump is winning so far...



Unfortunately I think you're right.. Although Fiorina gained a lot of popularity after the debate this week. Personally I'd prefer her...well, anyone, really, more than Trump.


----------



## kayleee (Sep 19, 2015)

Trump is getting a lot of screen time and he is leading as far as republican candidates go but I can 100% assure you he will not win the election so no need to worry


----------



## xiaonu (Sep 19, 2015)

donald trump would be an amusing president lol. but i guess bernie sanders; he seems pretty reasonable.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Sep 19, 2015)

kayleee said:


> Trump is getting a lot of screen time and he is leading as far as republican candidates go but I can 100% assure you he will not win the election so no need to worry



Nah, he will be president.


----------



## YearsLate (Sep 19, 2015)

Knopekin said:


> I'd really love to see Bernie Sanders win. It's frightening how right-wing American politics is, and how far right even the Democratic party is. I'd love to see y'all get more socialised medicine, and you definitely need better public transport links.



I really agree about the right-wing thing especially. I dislike how we have a 2-party system and how frequently both parties try to squabble about matters that are, quite frankly, childish things to have politics be involved in.


----------



## jiny (Sep 19, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Nah, he will be president.



No, with all the hate he's getting, he'll never become president.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Sep 19, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> No, with all the hate he's getting, he'll never become president.



Speak for yourself.


----------



## Knopekin (Sep 19, 2015)

YearsLate said:


> I really agree about the right-wing thing especially. I dislike how we have a 2-party system and how frequently both parties try to squabble about matters that are, quite frankly, childish things to have politics be involved in.



Yes, two parties, and the voting system America has to go along side them is really bad, and why the two most talked-about politicians this election are so left- and right-wing respectively, because people feel they haven't had a political party/candidate that represents them and now things are surging to political extremes (for America, Sanders is pretty extreme), which can be a bit dangerous (Trump _could_ get elected). 

My friend showed me this video a while ago, which explains really well why the voting system is fundamentally flawed (in reference to UK politics, but it's basically exactly the same in the US).

I think a lot of the things of most concern in UK politics are wrong (the environment has completely fallen off the radar, and immigration is often the top-reported concern of the people when it's _really _not that big an issue), but some of the childish things in US politics (clothes and appearance, attack ads) are really just silly.


----------



## Flop (Sep 19, 2015)

Bernie Sanders.  Donald Trump is a ******* joke, and Ted Cruz is a damn moron who incorporates religion into politics wayyyyy too much, not to mention he filibustered for 21 hours by reading "Green Eggs and Ham."  Hillary Clinton is awful too, but if it comes between her or Trump, I'd vote for her.  Trump has no sense of diplomacy and will get in a third World War within a heartbeat.  Ben Carson is perhaps the only Republican that's not complete dumbass that has a chance at getting the nomination.  Overall, pretty much everyone in this election sucks, and I'm not looking forward to it.


----------



## supercataleena (Sep 19, 2015)

I really hope the people on this thread don't say in the real world they like Trump. I can imagine how difficult life must be for them. Seriously, if you like Donald Trump don't say it irl people will think you're an idiot. You guys should watch some Colbert Report sometime. The problem with children stating their political candidate is they will never read what their policies and beliefs are. You could like Donald Trump now just because he has "nice hair" or that no one understands him, which makes him edgy, but the fact he's for "traditional marriage" and his very character should bother you. I don't know how Donald Trump even is on this poll lol.


----------



## kayleee (Sep 19, 2015)

supercataleena said:


> I really hope the people on this thread don't say in the real world they like Trump. I can imagine how difficult life must be for them. Seriously, if you like Donald Trump don't say it irl people will think you're an idiot. You guys should watch some Colbert Report sometime. The problem with children stating their political candidate is they will never read what their policies and beliefs are. You could like Donald Trump now just because he has "nice hair" or that no one understands him, which makes him edgy, but the fact he's for "traditional marriage" and his very character should bother you. I don't know how Donald Trump even is on this poll lol.



Not to mention he wants to build a wall between Mexico and the U.S. and get all of the Muslims out of the country like.... wat

People who support him disgust me tbh


----------



## Isabella (Sep 19, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> No, with all the hate he's getting, he'll never become president.



Do you think people didn't despise Obama when he got elected? Is this a talent show now?


----------



## Kess (Sep 19, 2015)

Bernie Sanders


----------



## Bwazey (Sep 19, 2015)

The thing about Trump is, he's a lot of things I don't want in a president. First off, he's sexist. Women are already discriminated in so many ways in America (and so are guys in many cases as well) and it will only worsen for females if he gets voted in. Secondly, he's extremely homophobic, transphobic and racist. He appeals to the older generation in so many ways. And sadly, that's the generation that votes. The younger generation who actually has a clear view on how everything listed above is 100% not okay, won't vote this coming election. "Oh my vote doesn't matter, it's just one vote right?" WRONG. Every vote is so important and if everybody works together, we can make sure he doesn't actually lead this country. It's scary to think about a man as terrible as him to have so much power. Hopefully everybody will vote this coming election. Because trust me, your vote matters.


----------



## kayleee (Sep 19, 2015)

Isabella said:


> Do you think people didn't despise Obama when he got elected? Is this a talent show now?



Why are you choosing to call out this comment 
Obviously a lot of people not liking him will effect if he wins the election or not like chill


----------



## Soigne (Sep 19, 2015)

trump thinks vaccines are linked to autism so if ur backing that dumbass candidate, yikes.


----------



## YearsLate (Sep 19, 2015)

Knopekin said:


> Yes, two parties, and the voting system America has to go along side them is really bad, and why the two most talked-about politicians this election are so left- and right-wing respectively, because people feel they haven't had a political party/candidate that represents them and now things are surging to political extremes (for America, Sanders is pretty extreme), which can be a bit dangerous (Trump _could_ get elected).
> 
> My friend showed me this video a while ago, which explains really well why the voting system is fundamentally flawed (in reference to UK politics, but it's basically exactly the same in the US).
> 
> I think a lot of the things of most concern in UK politics are wrong (the environment has completely fallen off the radar, and immigration is often the top-reported concern of the people when it's _really _not that big an issue), but some of the childish things in US politics (clothes and appearance, attack ads) are really just silly.



I was asking myself, "This video going to be the one from CGP Grey on British elections?" And indeed it was. It makes very solid and easy to understand points anyhow, so I quite like the video. Anyhow yes, too much politics in the USA is smoke and mirrors and just completely obfuscating the important topics by attacking the competition and what they supposedly did wrong.


----------



## Isabella (Sep 19, 2015)

kayleee said:


> Why are you choosing to call out this comment
> Obviously a lot of people not liking him will effect if he wins the election or not like chill



because there's a lot of other factors besides half the country hating him.


----------



## davidlblack (Sep 20, 2015)

Anythings better than our current president (obama) or clinton.


----------



## Envy (Sep 20, 2015)

Guess I'll have to go with Bernie Sanders. None of the Republicans are sane at all. As usual.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 20, 2015)

I am really against the two party system, and unfortunately, there have been no solid third party candidates at all.  There's talk that Trump might end up running third party, but there is no way that I would ever vote for him.  IMHO I think his whole racist/sexist slant is one gigantic act; he was a reality star before all of this and knows how to purposefully be offensive to draw a massive amount of media attention.  But that's still a really ****ty way to behave, and while it might be entertainment for some, the presidential campaign shouldn't be treated like a reality show.  I mean come on, a giant Game of Thrones styled wall?  Give me a break, that's not happening.  And if it does, I really am making plans to move out of the country asap, that would be so horribly embarrassing.  

Bernie Sanders is the only one who seems genuinely invested in the well-being of people of the USA, but on principal of disagreeing with the notion that only two major parties having power, I still have a hard time seeing myself voting for him.  But if it means voting against some whacko like Santorum or Huckabee, I might be thwarted otherwise though.


----------



## RiceBunny (Sep 20, 2015)

*Hilary Clinton for sure. She'll do a fine job. If Donald Trump wins, I'm moving to the moon.*


----------

